# Cougar.. one crossed my driveway.



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't heard if anyone in ND has taken a cougar yet, but several weeks ago my wife and I watched one walk across our driveway in the middle of the afternoon.. dang, because we were in the process moving the only rifle I had was a BB gun..and at 100yds it just wouldn't have taken it. It's sure kinda scary with the young kids playing outside (and us big kids too) that now we have to be concerned about a mountain lion.. sorry, but license or no, I'd a taken him if I had the right gun.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey I know a few people on this site that will tell you with good shot placement the red ryder will put down a cougar at 100 yards :lol:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Havnt heard of anybody gettin one in ND yet but SD has had 7 or 8 shot so far!!!


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

what exactly is the correct way to go about shooting a mountain lion around here and what kind of penalty would there be for shooting it in a case like that?? I do some bow hunting pretty close to Hillsboro and would be a little scared if i saw that thing out there.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I believe you need a fur bearers license... and let the game and fish know that you got one.. they got 13 outta south dakota...7 females and 6 males. that ended their season. I understand North Dakota season is open until they get 5.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Did you actually see the lion? I know my heart would be pumpin hard man!! You know im surprised one hasnt been killed yet in nodak, with all the sightings, confirmed or not. Maybe around deer season we will hear of one huh? I cant wait actually, especially if it is close to home!!!! Gunnatic.....where are you located if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

good deal. i really doubt if i'll ever see one but at least i won't have to think twice to shoot one!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I think I have to look behind when walk forwad.... One time young doe followed behind me about 3 yds. I looked back and doe stopped and shared me for few minutes. I waved my hand "hello" She hopped away from me.. I puzzled...... but its cool to see her behind me.. if cougar follow me I will be dead or wound... I favor use my hearing dog guide. I hope I see cougar and shoot them. :wink:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Had a mountain lion walk across the highway outside of town about a mile went to some grasslands didn't see it myself but reliable people told me still scares me though i think somebody got the one around here. I'm sure hopein so anyway cuz i don't even want to let dog out with one of them running around i think he would lose to that kitty lol.


----------

